# Hot Shot Manufacturing now taking applications for 2012 Prostaff



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Hot Shot Manufacturing is now accepting applications for our 2012 Prostaff. 

Hot Shot Manufacturing is one of the oldest makers of the mechanical release, beginning in the 1970's. The Hot Shot line will be much improved for 2012, with two improved versions of the Infinity, an improved Tempest, an improved Xtacy, and a new hand held addition to the line up called the Eclipse. The index release straps are all new and improved for this year as well.

Our staff will not be an extensive number of shooters, and if you are just looking to add another company to your signature list, please don't apply. If you feel you have some value to add to our company and can help us in our ride to the top...bring it on!

Send your resumes and applications to me, Robin Parks, at [email protected]. 

Details on applying:

- I will not accept questions or applications by pm on this website, or any other. Please use the email addy given above.
- Applications will be accepted between 1/1/12 and 1/25/2012. Those selected will be notified no later than February 5, 2012. Selected applicants will be sent a contract offer to accept, based on their qualifications.
- We are looking for hunters and target shooters.
*- Staff must be willing to submit reports of activities and photographs on a regular basis.* 
- One reason we are waiting until January to take app's is to allow folks to come by our booth at the ATA Show to see the new products and chat in person a bit.
- Offers will be made based on qualifications. Unlike many companies, there is not any cookie cutter prostaff package. 

Some helpful info to consider:

- I can't tell you what to include on your application/resume. Typically, applications include a resume, cover letter and pix. It's up to you how you show me what you want me to know about you and your archery experience. 
- Do tell me what your background and experience includes.
- Do tell me why you should be part of the HS staff and how you can help us continue to grow as a company.
- Do feel free to ask current HS staff members their thoughts on our company and our products.
- Once again, I will not accept pm's for questions or applications. Please email me. I will however, try to visit this thread regularly to answer questions that may be posted within the thread. I will also post answers to questions that may get asked regularly.

Thanks,
Robin Parks
Hot Shot Staff Coordinator


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Great group of guys here.


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Not to sound like a "Negative Nelly", but, is this a pro staff thing where you get to say that you are on their pro staff and get products for a cheaper price or is the product free? I ask because most of the ones where you get a cheaper rate confuse me. It is like the buyer just gets a coupon for the product that they are already going to buy but then are required to submit pics and reviews and that sorta thing. When in all actuality most guys that buy something that they like, brag it up to their buddy's anyways which produces more sales for the intended company anyways. This sort of Pro Staff position just kinda confuses me I guess. I just switched back to compound since before the average guy rountinely ran into pro staff folks or had a computer in their home. So I have been looking into this sort of thing a little bit thanks to AT and thier user name signatures,lol. But like I said I don't mean to sound negative just would like a little info. Thanks for making a top notch product and offering the position to everyday people. Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

HardWayMike said:


> Not to sound like a "Negative Nelly", but, is this a pro staff thing where you get to say that you are on their pro staff and get products for a cheaper price or is the product free? I ask because most of the ones where you get a cheaper rate confuse me. It is like the buyer just gets a coupon for the product that they are already going to buy but then are required to submit pics and reviews and that sorta thing. When in all actuality most guys that buy something that they like, brag it up to their buddy's anyways which produces more sales for the intended company anyways. This sort of Pro Staff position just kinda confuses me I guess. I just switched back to compound since before the average guy rountinely ran into pro staff folks or had a computer in their home. So I have been looking into this sort of thing a little bit thanks to AT and thier user name signatures,lol. But like I said I don't mean to sound negative just would like a little info. Thanks for making a top notch product and offering the position to everyday people. Mike


It's a good question, and why I included this bullet:



[email protected] said:


> - Offers will be made based on qualifications. Unlike many companies, there is not any cookie cutter prostaff package.


To expand on that...yes some companies do indeed rack up a big list of people called "prostaff" that get a discount of some sort. And yes, some companies even require certain purchases in order to get their "benefits". 

Trust me when I say that Hot Shot is not one of those companies. Depending on the individual's qualifications and/or past performance with us, a staff member's benefits range anywhere from a paid position to discounted equipment. Paid postitions are very rare, so I don't want to give a false image that Hot Shot has a bunch of paid shooters. On the other end...our discounts to staff are not token discounts either. Some companies set up a staff program to generate money directly from their staff. That's their perogative. I prefer to have a staff that is meaningful and generates money for our compnay indirectly. I understand where you are coming from with your statement about "AT and their user name signatures". It's not that I don't want to see Hot Shot in AT member's sig lines because I do...but I just want it to mean something when it shows up there. In other words, that is why I included this statement:



[email protected] said:


> Our staff will not be an extensive number of shooters, and if you are just looking to add another company to your signature list, please don't apply. If you feel you have some value to add to our company and can help us in our ride to the top...bring it on!



Hope that makes sense.


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

It makes perfect sense! Thank you very much for the quick and informative answer. That is what I was hoping to see. Don't get me wrong, I don't want it to sound like I want something for nothing or don't want to do reviews or promote the product, but it just dosen't make much sense to me how some of the companies build their Pro Staff. I am just glad it didn't come off like that. Mike


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

I would love to try some, I used hot shot in the late 80's and into the early 90's. They were way ahead of time. But I have a hard time dropping large amounts of cash and then finding out you need another model. If you have any1 that has any in central mo have them give me a shout,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Z34: tell your local shop you want them to carry them. It is easy to become a dealer.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for a great group of guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I wanted to mention that Hot Shot will be paying contingencies on some of the national shoots. All levels of staff will be eligible. Look for a complete list of shoots and payouts in the near future.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Guys....you won't find a better company with better products than Hot Shot. Their releases are top notch and they are interested in input from their staff and customers. If you are interested in great products and a great company I suggest you apply. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I wanted to mention that Hot Shot will be paying contingencies on some of the national shoots. All levels of staff will be eligible. Look for a complete list of shoots and payouts in the near future.[/QU
> 
> Thats awesome to hear Robin.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't miss out on a great opportunity here guys.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Looking forward to shooting the new Eclipse.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Good time for a bump. Lots of good apps already but there is still time to apply. Also...HS will be at the ATA show. Feel free to stop by our booth.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Robin,

How about a teaser? Maybe post a few pics of the new releases from the ATA show? :becky:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

The best releases that I've shot. Can't wait to see the new offerings.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I have heard they are awesome releases. I know some staff shooters and they love them.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes they are Scott. But Robin,Dave,Heidi and the rest of the Hotshot crew are even better.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

z34mann said:


> I would love to try some, I used hot shot in the late 80's and into the early 90's. They were way ahead of time. But I have a hard time dropping large amounts of cash and then finding out you need another model. If you have any1 that has any in central mo have them give me a shout,


I know it's been awhile since this post, I am in the STL area and often travel out around Columbia. I'm not on staff with Hot Shot, but I have both a Tempest 3-finger and an X-Tacy if you are interested in trying to meet up at some point and try them out. It's a little ways off, but I plan to be at the Deer Classic in March and the R-100 in April. I'd be more than happy to let you try either or both.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

-bowfreak- said:


> Robin,
> 
> How about a teaser? Maybe post a few pics of the new releases from the ATA show? :becky:


Eclipse









Nano


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

That trigger looks nice. Can you adjust the tension on the trigger? Thanks.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Love the Eclipse Robin. Gonna put the tempest on the shelf when I get mine lol.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

The Eclipse looks awesome cant wait to try one.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Longbow42 said:


> That trigger looks nice. Can you adjust the tension on the trigger? Thanks.


If it has the same internals as the Tempest yes you can.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

The Eclipse has the same mechanics as the Tempest which means trigger tension and travel are fully adjustable as is the thumb barrel position. The Nano trigger is adjustable as well. 

The response and attention the releases got at the ATA show was fantastic!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The response and attention the releases got at the ATA show was fantastic!


That is great to hear. 
A great product that I'm proud to shoot.


----------



## OI_prostaffer (Aug 25, 2009)

I sent an email. Thank you for the opportunity. My email is [email protected]


----------



## xtreme (Mar 12, 2008)

I think this is a great way to offer people positions on the pro staff. I have never shot any of the new releases, and none of our pro shops carry them that I know of. I am the type that I could not endorse a product of any kind unless it meets my standards. How do you get around this, would love to apply because I believe I have alot to offer. But in return if it didnt meet my standards I would not want to endorse a product.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Eclipse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Releases look great! Can't wait to try them!


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

Anyone who gets selected for this staff will be in great company.
Robin is a stand up guy and David is commited to rebuilding the brand.........good people , all of em.......and the releases are an improvement over their past designs.
All the luck.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Looks & sounds like great releases. When will one know if he is picked ?. :angel:


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Keep HS on top.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

xtreme said:


> I think this is a great way to offer people positions on the pro staff. I have never shot any of the new releases, and none of our pro shops carry them that I know of. I am the type that I could not endorse a product of any kind unless it meets my standards. How do you get around this, would love to apply because I believe I have alot to offer. But in return if it didnt meet my standards I would not want to endorse a product.


If you believe you have something to offer Hot Shot, please apply. If you don't instantly love the release(s), you would be welcome to send the release back to me with a no hard feelings resignation from the staff. Of course the negative feedback would be useful also. 

Also sent a pm with other alternatives.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Pizonarcher said:


> Looks & sounds like great releases. When will one know if he is picked ?. :angel:





[email protected] said:


> - Applications will be accepted between 1/1/12 and 1/25/2012. Those selected will be notified no later than February 5, 2012.


There you go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

bushmasterar15 said:


> The best releases that I've shot.


I heard this exact statement many times over at the ATA show last week. When so many folks stop by our booth to tell us that...we figure we must be on to something good!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I think I have answered all questions, emails, and pm's. If not...please hit me up again.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds awesome Robin


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I heard this exact statement many times over at the ATA show last week. When so many folks stop by our booth to tell us that...we figure we must be on to something good!


Yes indeed you guys are.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Keep them at the top.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Hot shot on top. Back up we go.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Back to the top.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok...so the official app period will end at the end of today. This doesn't mean people can't seek a spot on our staff after today. Folks that have applied in this time frame will get first shot at filling available spots. We are always receptive to taking a look at interested shooters on a case by case basis, though spots and budget are both more limited as the year goes on. 

Thanks to everyone that has applied so far! I appreciate the interest and excitement level shown for the Hot Shot line of releases. 

Robin


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Hot Shot on top.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Hears to hopeing I make the cut.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

backwardshooter said:


> Hears to hopeing I make the cut.


Good luck! I guess we'll all find out soon enough.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Back to the top.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for Hot Shot


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Keep it up top


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Just checking in. I'm getting pms and emails from lots of applicants asking if the staff is chosen yet, did I get the email, etc. I'm sorry but I just don't use pms for staff related business because I can't keep reliable track like I can on email. Also it is just not possible to answer each applying email to say I have it. I am sure I have all the emails and I check the spam folder daily also. No one has been notified just yet and likely will not until end of the weekend. We have received a bunch of great apps which means I have a lot of work ahead but is fantastic!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Good luck to all those who find out today if they've made the Hot Shot team in 2012! I know I'll be happy to continue shooting my Tempest and X-tacy no matter the outcome.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

ttt...good luck everyone


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Just letting everyone know that not all chosen will be notified by tonight. The number of apps is forcing me to spend more time than anticipated in getting things sorted out, offers sent, etc. Some notifications have went out, others still will, and others will go out over the course of the next day or two. In other words...not hearing from me yet doesn't mean you haven't made it. I will post here when the staff selection is complete.

Thanks


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Back up for a great company. I love the Tempest for hunting/3-d.


----------



## 808killa (Sep 1, 2010)

is there going to be a announcing list on the 2012 prostaff?


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm sure they will post when the selection process is complete and everyone has been notified. Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

The selection process is nearly complete. I am still waiting to hear back on about 5 offers that I sent out. I appreciate all that applied and wish I could have a spot for everyone that wanted one. 

Those that have accepted their contracts are welcome to post up and intro themselves , add HS to their sig lines if you like, etc.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you for the opportunity! I look forward to representing Hot Shot on the range and in the field this year.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for a great company and a great staff coordinator.


----------



## 808killa (Sep 1, 2010)

My name is Jed parel and looking forward to a great year with a wonderful company! I will be proud to represent on and off the field.


----------



## lundellhunting7 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey guys Phil Lundell!!! I am glad to have been excepted to be pro staff for Hot Shot this next year!!!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am excited to be a part of Hot Shot as well. I look forward to shooting their new releases. Both models look nice. I have never shot a thumb model, but may have to give the new Stan Potts model a try. It looks nice. Thank you.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking forward to represent HS for 2012. I also like the challenge of getting local dealers to sign with HS. Good luck to all staff in 2012 in whatever you do.

Scott Hanna


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Back to the top for Hot Shot


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Glad to make the pro staff. My son Tim (two time IBO World champion)also made it. Can't wait to get my hands on some releases.
:thumbs_up


----------



## 808killa (Sep 1, 2010)

back to the top!!! every one who made it please introduce your self


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for HS


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

Glad to represent Hot Shot. I have 2 of their releases already and looking at getting another.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Hello guy's glad to see all of you here and welcome to a great year. I've been shooting the Tempest 3 finger releases for a year and they are sweet. Can't wait to check out the 
Eclipse to see if I can improve even more.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

bushmasterar15 said:


> Hello guy's glad to see all of you here and welcome to a great year. I've been shooting the Tempest 3 finger releases for a year and they are sweet. Can't wait to check out the
> Eclipse to see if I can improve even more.


Same here. I opted for the 4-finger model in the Eclipse though. My Tempest is awesome but my pinky just feels all alone sticking out there by itself!lol


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

The tempest caught my eye last year while looking through my lancasters catalogue. Im fixn to trade in the boss x for.a.3.finger tempest!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Back to the top for great releases.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Keeping the best releases on top.


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

I can't wait to give the new releases a try. Looks like a winning line-up this year.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

garrickt said:


> I can't wait to give the new releases a try. Looks like a winning line-up this year.


Line-up this year? Is there a 2012 catalogue or the equivalent that I haven't seen?


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

Check their Facebook page. Website gets updated after product starts shipping I believe.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Finished indoor 5-spot league tonight. Our team went into the night tied for first and finished tied for second. For my first time trying the indoor deal competitively, I can't be too disappointed. The Tempest performed great.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for the best releases on the market.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Keeping them at the top.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

When everyone gets thier new releases sound off. Im interested in how you like them and which one you got.


----------



## lundellhunting7 (Nov 11, 2011)

i got the eclipse... and it is the $h!t i am lovin it hopefully gonna win a shoot this weekend with it!!!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen!lol


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I shot a 3d yesturday and it was one of the hardest shoots I ever shot. The yardage was great at 32+ yards on average but most of the shoot was in white out conditions and you could hardly see the target. I shot a 272 on a 300 point course. I had a great time shooting but the snow made it hard. The club president asked me to take 3 rookies out and show them the ropes and I think all 3 are hooked. I helped them learn how to judge yardage and learn the kills on the targets and they had a blast. It was a great day even though my score didnt refect that. Shoot straight and help out newbies.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Those snow shoots are tough. I shot one in the snow last year. Luckily, it was all out in the open and they had square bales for a backstop at each target. I've seen enough square bales in my life to judge the yardage pretty easily!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

All the targets yesturday where tucked in beside trees, over little rises, and open woods. Even without aiming it was tough to see the targets.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

backwardshooter said:


> All the targets yesturday where tucked in beside trees, over little rises, and open woods. Even without aiming it was tough to see the targets.


Good shooting backwardshooter, I sent that snow to you :wink:
I also shot in a white out yesterday,first shoot of the year, not a tuff course, everything close, arverage 29 yds. but not easy in the cold & you know how them close ones will get you !.


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

This is Mason Tompkins, and I'm proud to be with HS for my 2nd year, shooting the tempest, x-tacy, and looking into getting an eclipse.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for great releases


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Keeping HS on top


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Back to the top for the best.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt


----------

